

Build and Analyze podcast ending December 17 - chmars
http://www.marco.org/2012/11/18/build-analyze-ending

======
pooriaazimi
I'd like to know what others think about other podcasts he's listed
(especially, <http://www.coreint.org> and <http://developingperspective.com>).
I was never a B&A fan, but enjoyed _technical_ episodes of Hypercritical
(those about programming languages, time machine, file systems, etc.)
immensely (even though they were inaccurate at times, but John would address
those in the next episodes and all of us would be wiser). Do you recommend
these podcasts, or any other podcasts like those I mentioned from
Hypercritical? Thanks.

~~~
kennywinker
+1 for Core Intuition and Developing Perspectives. Identical Cousins is a bit
of a "meh", to my ears. Haven't listened to any of the others (giving debug
and CMD+SPACE a try now).

If you want _technical_ stuff, check out Edge Cases
(<https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/edge-cases/id538007855>).

~~~
pooriaazimi
I'm _so_ ashamed of myself now... It never occurred to me that I can fire up
iTunes and search for, for example, cocoa or test or bdd in Podcasts...

Thanks :)

------
achompas
Funny to see this, since I just recently thought about unsubscribing from B&A
in Downcast. The thought would have never crossed my mind a few months ago,
but Marco's right.

Episodes started veering into niche discussions specific to iOS developers
(see the episode on in-app vs. iOS-level settings). Occasionally Marco and Dan
would discuss the mobile market but their opinions are established after >100
episodes, so we never saw any surprises there. The overall effect, though, was
a show that felt "ready."

I'm one of the people that emailed or tweeted at Marco whenever I disagreed
with him, but I'll miss this show. B&A started two years ago when I was just
wrapping my head around Python, and I really enjoyed hearing people geek out
about development (and coffee and cars and...) during a time when I was just
realizing that an engineer's life doesn't mean writing some terrible language
alone in a cubicle.

Thanks to these guys for the good run. Siracusa will have to fly the geek
banner a bit higher now.

~~~
erikpukinskis
Ironically, I actually _just_ started listening to Build and Analyze a few
episodes ago, because I was like "wow, this is lots of great details about iOS
app development and design!"

One person's trash...

------
natesm
> Arrested Development ended right before Michael met Rita.

For shame!

<http://stockholm-syndrome.com/AD/tobias-underwater.mp3>

------
siglesias
It seems that with the success of The Magazine there's more than ever to talk
about on B&A, but I'm guessing he's wanting to do something closer to what
Gruber is doing: rotate authors through as co-hosts every week and have them
discuss their articles and the latest Apple news. And I suppose this format is
incompatible with the current way the show is structured with Dan.

------
itsmequinn
I definitely understand the feeling that the podcast has become stale. I still
enjoy it very much, but topics have had to become more and more specific
lately and as such I feel the show runs the risk of losing its "timeless"
quality. However, I do hope that Marco considers staying with 5by5 when he
does decide what he wants to do next. Mule Radio is great too but I really
love the dynamic that Dan brings to all of his podcasts.

------
bitsoda
Hypercritical will also be coming to an end according to the 5by5 State of the
Union.

<http://5by5.tv/specials/10>

~~~
alexpopescu
Marco's post lists some iOS, Mac (dev & news) podcasts, but I'm not aware of
any good "replacement" of John Siracusa's one. While he's not always right--is
any of us?--I really enjoy the depth he likes to go into the subjects he
picks. So, question is: does anyone know any similar podcasts to
Hypercritical?

~~~
bitsoda
Sadly, no.

------
bonaldi
Pretty much my sole use for Yahoo Pipes these days is filtering out any
mentions of "episode" or "podcast" from tech RSS feeds. Why does anyone spend
30+ minutes listening to a) recaps of a previous episode, b) padding and
filler, just to get c) the bad delivery of a central idea that takes 4x as
long as reading it?

If these things had the production values or compelling continuous narratives
of something like This American Life, I could see the point. But every time I
listen to one, it's a blog post plus inane comments section, being read out by
people with voices for typing. Such a waste of time when there is a sea of
quality radio out there.

~~~
pooriaazimi
Some people commute, and find listening to podcasts is a better use of their
time than listening to music. Some, like me, gain value from _some_ episodes
of _some_ podcasts - for me, B&A wasn't one of them, but the early (1-20) and
mid (40-50) episodes of Hypercritical[1] (by John Siracusa) were _really_
educating. I learned _a lot_ from those episodes.

However I don't like it when they talk about next Apple event or iPhone, or
endless discussions about app.net/twitter/... and wish Hypercritical was a
more _technical_ show (after weeks, the last episode in Intel chips was a bit
satisfactory, so I hope they put twitter/iPhone discussions to rest).

[1]: <http://5by5.tv/hypercritical>

------
Kylekramer
Mule Radio Syndicate show in 3...2...

~~~
Braasch
When it comes to podcasting, Marco and Gruber are on two different levels; I
don't think Arment is jumping ship for the sake of money.

~~~
Kylekramer
While my comment was a bit flip and I'm not saying it was a money based, I do
think there may be a bit of truth to it. Arment makes it clear he is still
going to podcast, so clearly he thinks that it is the format of Build &
Analyze that was growing stale, not his voice/ideas or the medium. If the
problem didn't lay in the format, he could easy just make the necessary
adjustments within the current podcast and avoid having to rebuild an
audience. Considering the format of B&A is essentially the 5by5 standard, I
imagine he is going to be jumping ship (in a much less controversial way) and
wouldn't be surprised if he emulates Gruber. Or make something called The
Podcast and have it be an offshoot of The Magazine.

Of course, this is all blind speculation.

------
chmars
'Build and Analyze' has not become 'stale and repetitive' in my opinion and I
will miss the show. From my own blogging experience, however, I understand
that Marco wants to end his successful show on a high note. Being the host of
a weekly podcast show is quite a burden and his other projects (in a wider
sense, i.e. Instapaper, The Magazine, wife and child etc.) are probably
challenging enough. In addition, the show has probably become less important
from a marketing perspective. Anyway, thanks a lot to Dan and Marco for many
great episodes! :)

------
pacomerh
I understand his decision though, show was becoming a bit redundant, he did
point out a lot of good stuff throughout the way. Less shows for me to watch
on 5by5 now, this one and Grubber where the most interesting ones IMO.

------
why-el
I am sure this is very irrelevant, but anybody else thinks season 5 of The
Wire was that bad? I think it was outstanding.

~~~
tptacek
Bitey, the fake serial killer? Super-Omar jumping out of the window? "The
Dickensian aspect"?

The middle seasons of The Wire were about the city of Baltimore. The first
season was an excellent long-form procedural.

By the last season, Simon seems intent on retrofitting a structure of "each
season is about one failed institution" --- the police, the working class,
then politics, then schools. For the last season, Simon chose the news media,
a subject dear to his heart. But whether newspapers just make for boring TV
(see _The Newsroom_ for more evidence) or the story arcs from the last seasons
just brought too much baggage, the season was unbalanced and disconnected.
Each season involved some degree of suspension of disbelief, but by the last
season The Wire was trying to do so much that it was impossible to ignore how
silly the whole serial killer plot really was.

~~~
thelibrarian
Actually, Omar jumping out of the window to escape an ambush was something
that one of the real-life guys he was based on (Donnie Andrews) actually did.
The only thing that was made up about that was in the show they had him jump
out of the fourth floor because they felt that people wouldn't believe it if
they showed him doing what Donnie actually did - jumping out of a sixth floor
window and limping away.

<http://www.vice.com/read/david-simon-280-v16n12> (about half way down the
page).

------
jeffehobbs
BUT WHAT ABOUT HYPERCRITICAL

------
mmhd
Back to Work is next.

